# dwa for transport?



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi, if one does not live in the UK, but needs to move animals covered by the Act through the UK (i.e. driving back from Hamm-Germany to Ireland) does that person need a licence? Also would one be needed if having animals flown into the UK from outside the EU (i.e. America) again to be transported outside the UK once picked up? Since the DWA is administered by the local authority would one have to apply for a licence from every area driven through or is there a national permit/transport permit available?


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Hopefully someone can reassure me or correct me on this, but so far as I can remember a DWA animal can be held/transported for 72 hours without a DWA licence.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah I don't think it's set in stone, finding info on the DEFRA site 
is difficult but there is a "72 hour rule" but essentially Customs and Excise aren't interested in your legal status just the animals and rarely do they look at that. as long as you're passing through then no worries but it would be wise to make sure they were securely contained and marked up accordingly just in case you have a bump on the way. as for LA's it would be impossible for them to all coordinate and communicate amongst them selves on your route so pointless informing them. 

The only Law relevant here is the Euro legislation on the movement of animals which says animals transported for more than a 8hr journey should be by licensed transport 

cheers Tim


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

The DWAA only regulates the keeping of species listed on the scheduled, it does not regulate transporting.


----------

